# anode basket size?



## delboy9891 (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi Folks, I am still studying Hokes book and learning all I can from this site as well as watching sreetips videos, I plan on using sreetips design for a single silver cell, I purchased a pack of Rubbermaid easyfind lids which are 0;5 cup size but they seem very small, does anybody know what would be the correct size for my anode basket? many thanks for any replies, it will be a 3,5 litre stainless steel bowl as the cathode


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 7, 2022)

delboy9891 said:


> Hi Folks, I am still studying Hokes book and learning all I can from this site as well as watching sreetips videos, I plan on using sreetips design for a single silver cell, I purchased a pack of Rubbermaid easyfind lids which are 0;5 cup size but they seem very small, does anybody know what would be the correct size for my anode basket? many thanks for any replies, it will be a 3,5 litre stainless steel bowl as the cathode


Do you have measurements for the bowl - Diameter, Height? I'm visually thinking a 3.5 Liter bowl would be about the size of a serving bowl for salad, in which case, the anode basket would be about the size of a half pint mason jar (8oz.) give or a take a couple ounces.

Edit* I would suggest maybe going more with a cylindrical setup. You would have more room for material. With using a bowl, you're creating dead space where the bowls sides sweep up at an angle, and not capitalizing the space. You could use a slightly smaller bowl, maybe 2 liters, but making sure you have your material submerged will be an issue. My guess is that you've got that Rubbermaid lid attached to a wood plank that you drilled a hole in, and your intention was to just lay it on top of the bowl?

Edit edit* I just went and looked at Sreetips videos to find what you're talking about, that he does. It looks like he's using the 4 oz. Rubbermaid container. If your bowl matches his, then it,'s right. Sreetips has been at this for many, many years. 

Good luck.


----------



## delboy9891 (Feb 7, 2022)

AMS-Pro said:


> Do you have measurements for the bowl - Diameter, Height? I'm visually thinking a 3.5 Liter bowl would be about the size of a serving bowl for salad, in which case, the anode basket would be about the size of a half pint mason jar (8oz.) give or a take a couple ounces.
> 
> Edit* I would suggest maybe going more with a cylindrical setup. You would have more room for material. With using a bowl, you're creating dead space where the bowls sides sweep up at an angle, and not capitalizing the space. You could use a slightly smaller bowl, maybe 2 liters, but making sure you have your material submerged will be an issue. My guess is that you've got that Rubbermaid lid attached to a wood plank that you drilled a hole in, and your intention was to just lay it on top of the bowl?


----------



## delboy9891 (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes its the size if a serving bowl and I plan on putting the anode basket on the top of a plastic chopping board similar to the one sreetips uses, your idea of a cylindrical setup sounds good, what could I use for this?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 7, 2022)

Stainless cooking pot for instance.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 7, 2022)

Am I the only one having issue with the server going down?

A stainless stock pot. Since you like Sreetips, he also uses a beaker with a graphite cathode, this way you can watch the crystals form as well.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 8, 2022)

Nope, but it came back relatively quick.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 8, 2022)

I had more typed out before, a whole thing. Went to enter it, and nothing. Refreshed the page, got an error page. When it came back, everything typed was gone. Ended up wasting 20 minutes typing out a whole thing for nothing. It's been acting up all day. Started about 12 hours ago.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 8, 2022)

Thats why I usually type the larger texts in notebook and then copy into this box.
Never happened to me, nooo....

Sometimes shit happens for no obvious reason

But usually I learn for a while.


----------



## delboy9891 (Feb 8, 2022)

Thank you for the replys folks, I contacted Sreetips and it is the correct size cup, not ready to start yet, still have a lot of learning to do but when I am ready I will post my results


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 8, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Thats why I usually type the larger texts in notebook and then copy into this box.
> Never happened to me, nooo....
> 
> Sometimes shit happens for no obvious reason
> ...


I took it as a sign not to supply the information yet, and considering his last post about contacting sreetips, well, it ended up working out. The setup I was informing about is a little more advanced, and for larger scale.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 8, 2022)

delboy9891 said:


> Thank you for the replys folks, I contacted Sreetips and it is the correct size cup, not ready to start yet, still have a lot of learning to do but when I am ready I will post my results


Wonderful, I'm glad you got the information you needed. As for as the method your using, its best you keep contact with the source of the process you're using as he has done the trial and error for you, since you're able to talk with him directly. All the information you can even imagine first, then the process after is important, that way you're ready for just about everything that could happen during. A couple things to keep in mind. You want chunky crystals, not thin, if they're thin, you may have a current issue (bad connections, wrong power level, short circuit, etc.). The crystals will grow towards the anode, from exposed surface area of the cathode, so mind how the crystals are developing. Don't let the crystals reach the anode and short out. Initially, you're going to want the anode basket to be 4in.-5in. from the cathode, with the process you're using, as the crystals have a tendency to develop rather quickly.


----------



## delboy9891 (Feb 8, 2022)

Many thanks for the advice, Im still learning so wont be attempting anything yet until I have studied the safety aspects and how to safely deal with the waste but the suggestion of using a cylindrical cathode rather than a bowl is something I will look into


----------



## AMS-Pro (Feb 8, 2022)

You're welcome, and that's a good process and rule of thumb to follow as far as progressing. Since you like sreetips process of things, using a cylindrical beaker setup will work well with you as a start, and you can watch the process as it happens. Using a stainless steel stock pot has a bit of a different setup, and can be a bit more challenging to work with. It does however allow for standard equipment that you can buy to be used, more volume, more fine tuning of what you're doing, but can also be more troublesome. The difference between a tool box, or a tool chest worth of tools. It's better to start simpler and work your way up. You're on the right path, keep up the great work.


----------



## jwlrymkr (Feb 8, 2022)

I've had good success using one of those plastic mesh type coffee filters. It's much larger than the tiny little rubbermaid container, but I don't have to add fresh silver as often either.


----------



## silver1 (Mar 3, 2022)

On the small cells i use these. They come in several sizes.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/NDS-6-1-4-in-L-x-6-1-4-in-W-x-6-in-dia-Atrium-Grate/5001689071?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-plb-_-ggl-_-LIA_PLB_142_Pipe-Fittings-_-5001689071-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIq8maqamr9gIVDJfICh2S9w4NEAQYAiABEgKnZPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## silver1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Almost forgot. Use one of these to hold your Muslin cloth to the basket.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/IDEAL-TRIDON-3-in-to-5-in-dia-Stainless-Steel-Adjustable-Clamp/1001060526?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-plb-_-ggl-_-LIA_PLB_142_Pipe-Fittings-_-1001060526-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIktbqnK6r9gIVyhJMCh0eqAovEAQYBCABEgKr9PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

